# two P51 very low



## sunny91 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2007)

8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Did the photographer fall off the airplane at the end??


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2007)

By the looks of things yes 

8)


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 29, 2007)

One more P51..

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

I swear I will never get tired of that...


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great stuff sunny gotta love that plane.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

I bet the last 2 seconds made Eric's nuts recede as the photographer scrambled for a handhold when he slipped...


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice!8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice video's clips.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2008)

Great vids to cheer us up in the gloom of the New Year!

Have a sooper 2008!
Roy


----------

